# How to measure the proper heat press pressure



## too real to feel (Aug 8, 2006)

How much pressure should i use?? Someone told me that i should still be able to slide the shirt out when it is clamped down? Is there an old trick of the trade that can be of use?? PLEASE HELP !!! 

Ps :I have a mighty press with a twist knob pressure adj


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Proper Pressure*

Pressure is all relative to arm strength and leverage. There are no scientific methods of measuring pressure on a manual press. The guideline I like to go by is this: With a light pressure you should be able to lock down the press with just your wrist, a medium pressure you'll have to exert some force with one hand (using some forearm strength), a heavy pressure requires leverage over the press and using some arm strength (typically using two hands, unless you're a powerful person). A lot of this is a learning experience and you'll feel more comfortable after printing some jobs. You should never be able to slide the shirt out when it is clamped down. That is practically no pressure By the way, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Proper Pressure*

Right on Josh. If you can slide the shirt out you will get lousy results. Most of the transfers require medium to heavy pressure. Remember Tempeture and pressure and time must work together


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Proper Pressure*

A starting point for a shirt is to place either a dollar bill or a piece of paper on both sides and the front of the press ( with the press turned off) leaving about half of it hanging over the side. Close the press and try to remove the bills/paper. It should close enough that you can't remove them. This will be just about right for a t-shirt, you msay have to adjust slightly for t-shirts and sweat shirts. After pressing a few shirts, you will get the feel for it.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## too real to feel (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Proper Pressure*

Wow thanks, thats by far the best way to do it, no more questions asked!, and i have now perfected my game. Thanks alot!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Proper Pressure*



Don said:


> A starting point for a shirt is to place either a dollar bill or a piece of paper on both sides and the front of the press ( with the press turned off) leaving about half of it hanging over the side. Close the press and try to remove the bills/paper. It should close enough that you can't remove them. This will be just about right for a t-shirt, you msay have to adjust slightly for t-shirts and sweat shirts. After pressing a few shirts, you will get the feel for it.
> God Bless You
> Don


 
Hello
I tried the paper thingy. I could not pull the paper out from the sides but everytime the front paper slide right out w/o any problems.
Indicate a press problem ? Or is it normal ?
Hix 15 Swingman

Thanks
Mark


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Would there be any issue if the transfer calls for a medium press, but instead you use a heavy?


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Mark, No, that is not normal. If you can't pull out the side ones and you can still pull out the front one, it sounds like the pressure isn't even. Is your press a "Floating Platen" type? In other words, does either the upper or lower platen swivel slightly? Most use this type system to compensate for some uneven substrates that you may press.

Tighten down the press until your unable to pull out the front one and see how much it takes. If only a half a turn or so, then it shouldn't make that much difference. After you get it to that point, press an image and if it looks and peels ok, then your good to go.

Next, No, it shouldn't make any difference if you use a heavy pressure when the instructions callls for a medium unless it's something like a "Puff ink transfer". However, it doesn't take that much to adjust from heavy to medium pressure any way. I usually lean toward the heavy setting too. Have a BLESSED day & weekend.

God Bless You
Don


----------

